# Hello



## itwascold (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello, 
My desire is the need of to learn, to share and to enjoy, the writing is for me the air that I breathe, what makes me to continue living because it gives the light to my thoughts, to my spirit and to my life, this is me, a writer who lives through the words, and what better place than this, so full of words.

Hola,
Mi deseo  al estar aquí con vosotros, es la necesidad de aprender, compartir y disfrutar, la escritura es para mi el aire que respiro, aquello que me hace seguir viviendo porque le da luz a mis pensamientos, a mi espíritu y a mi vida, éste soy yo, un escritor que vive a través de las palabras, y qué mejor lugar que éste, tan lleno de palabras.

Salut,
Mon désir pour être ici c´est le besoin d´apprendre, de compartir et de jouir, l´écriture c´est pour moi l´air que je respire, ce qui me fait continuer à vivre grâce à la lumière qu´elle donne à mon esprit et à ma pensée, tout ça c´est moi, un écriteur qui vit à travers des mots, et quel meilleur endroit que celui-ci, si plein de mots.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## LWilliam (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola y ¡bienvenido! :grin: Yo estudio español, pero yo soy aún malo. Lo siento :?. Además, ¡bienvenido!
Muchos recuerdos,
Guillermo


----------



## itwascold (Oct 16, 2010)

Nickie said:


> Hi there, and welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> Nickie



Hi Nickie, thanks for your welcome, I visited your site and I enjoyed it, my english is still a challenge for me, I always write in spanish and then I translate the text.
Wonderful your historical fiction about Maria Gonzalez... See you soon Nickie


----------



## itwascold (Oct 16, 2010)

LWilliam said:


> Hola y ¡bienvenido! :grin: Yo estudio español, pero yo soy aún malo. Lo siento :?. Además, ¡bienvenido!
> Muchos recuerdos,
> Guillermo


 
Hi Guillermo, thanks for your spanish welcome, it is good to discover people learning my language. Tu español es muy correcto, gracias por tu esfuerzo. un saludo y hasta pronto


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## itwascold (Oct 19, 2010)

Scarlett_156 said:


> Hello!



Hi Scarlett, nice to meet you!


----------

